# coment voir canal plus en direct sur le site officiel?



## marienat (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
je regardais régulierement canal plus en clair sur le site de canal plus, mais maintenant ça ne marche plus et la page fait planter safari. (http://player.canalplus.fr/#/202432) 
Je pense que c'est parce que j'ai téléchargé flash player car après ça je ne pouvais même plus voir des vidéos sur you tube. J'ai installé shockwave (sur les conseils de l'ordinateur), pour ça c'est bon, mais je en peux toujours plus regarder canal plus en live ! 
J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour revenir à la normal, soit en instatllant quelque chose en plus, soit (si c'est possible) en restaurant à une date antérieure. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2010)

Ca plante chez moi également avec Safari, en revanche avec Firefox ça fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## marienat (16 Octobre 2010)

Ca fait aussi planter Firefox...


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2010)

Chez moi ça semble fonctionner, MacOS X 10.5.8, Safari 5.02, Flash à jour (v 10.1r85) mais pour l'instant un message indique "flux indisponible, revenir dans 1 heure...."







Je réessaierai donc toute à l'heure


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2010)

marienat a dit:


> Ca fait aussi planter Firefox...



Si tu as toujours des problèmes, reste la désinstallation.

1) Désinstaller Flash Player avec l'outil d'Adobe (soit avec Adobe Flash Player Install Manager qui se trouve dans: Applications >> Utilitaires, soit avec celui disponible sur le site d'Adobe (ici))
2) Réinstaller Flash Player
3) Faire une réparation des autorisations du disque après l'installation (Applications >> Utilitaires >> Utilitaire de disque)

Opérations à faire navigateur(s) quitté(s) bien entendu.



r e m y a dit:


> Chez moi ça semble fonctionner, MacOS X 10.5.8, Safari 5.02, Flash à jour (v 10.1r85) mais pour l'instant un message indique "flux indisponible, revenir dans 1 heure...."
> 
> Je réessaierai donc toute à l'heure



Ouaip, ça ne plante plus de mon côté (Safari 5.0.2 / Flash 10.1.85.3). Bizarre ce truc...


----------

